# New Car (Loving it!)



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Just thought i'd post some pics of my new Bayside!

Only have a few of it at the mo. But once i get back home from work (which seems light years away) i'll take some more pics.






























Especially the Interior! All custom Blue suede inserts in the seats and the roof lining etc. Looks the Bee Knees! Will post them when i'm back from work.

BaysideBaby.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Gorgeous mate! By far the best colour imo too.....lucky git!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

bayside blue = Droooool


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Another northerner... welcome and lovely car mate:thumbsup:


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

DazGTR said:


> Another northerner... welcome and lovely car mate:thumbsup:


Thanks Fellow Northerner!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome! Lovely car you got there mate, more pics and specs!!!!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice  might seeing you around blackpool with it up there quiet a bit ....


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Welcome! Lovely car you got there mate, more pics and specs!!!!


Some of the Spec is on the Engine Mods Forum Under 'mods'. I haven't had the chance to go right through it yet, but once i do i'll post then also with more pics. 

Pics will also be taken with evrything else i do to it!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you been to the ring, if not the decal on the back has to go!

Otherwise I love the colour and the wheels suit the car a treat, im not jelous (cough cough)!


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Have you been to the ring, if not the decal on the back has to go!
> 
> Otherwise I love the colour and the wheels suit the car a treat, im not jelous (cough cough)!



I'm going there when i get back from work, just a posing thing for now. But it will be happening very shortly. So it will then be viable on the car.:thumbsup:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

BaysideBaby said:


> I'm going there when i get back from work, just a posing thing for now. But it will be happening very shortly. So it will then be viable on the car.:thumbsup:


Your going there when you get back from work? Is blackpool next to the ring?!

Im envious of you, its one of the places i have always wanted to visit:thumbsup:


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Your going there when you get back from work? Is blackpool next to the ring?!
> 
> Im envious of you, its one of the places i have always wanted to visit:thumbsup:


:chuckle:Is Blackpool next to the ring.:chuckle:

I work overseas on the rigs, so i'm out here for a few more weeks then be home for 6 weeks, plenty of time to go to the ring then!


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

BaysideBaby said:


> Only have a few of it at the mo. But once i get back home from work (which seems light years away) i'll take some more pics.


LOL, ahh I rememebr those days.... Watching every second on the clock at work dreaming of getting back in the new GTR !! Nice purchase mate.


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

did u buy that from singleton service station


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

ashdog187 said:


> did u buy that from singleton service station


No mate, my mate owns the place though. He put the Sticker on there, but doing that i get a cheaper service etc from him!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool

needs different wheels and clear indicators tho


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

matty32 said:


> cool
> 
> needs different wheels and clear indicators tho


Definitely needs the clears like you say, but as for the wheels these pics don't do them any justice(need cleaning too). They do look really good on the car in real life. I wouldn't know what else would look good on the car?


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Matty32,

You mentioned to me a week or so ago about parts. Was wondering if you have a splitter for the front, as you can see in the pics i don't have one. Also do you sell the clears?

BaysideBaby


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

mate i think the car looks awesome and the wheels do suit it well
well done and good on you mate  nice to see another 34 owner


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

bigchris350 said:


> mate i think the car looks awesome and the wheels do suit it well
> well done and good on you mate  nice to see another 34 owner


Cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

I actually like the wheels..


Btw Was this the one for sale at Keighley trade center??.


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Sofa King Lazy said:


> I actually like the wheels..
> 
> 
> Btw Was this the one for sale at Keighley trade center??.


Yeah it was mate, you know the car?


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

I wanted to buy it myself lol... Blue has got to be the best colour to buy an R34 in imo.


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Sofa King Lazy said:


> I wanted to buy it myself lol... Blue has got to be the best colour to buy an R34 in imo.


Why didn't ya?


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Sep 10, 2007)

It was either a new car or get the extension finished on the house.. guess who won?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Pussy whipped :runaway:


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Sofa King Lazy said:


> It was either a new car or get the extension finished on the house.. guess who won?



I feel for ya mate!


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

nice car mate, not many r34s in blackpool


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

ashdog187 said:


> nice car mate, not many r34s in blackpool


I only know of one other, and i spoke with him on here. 

Can't be having them to popular around where i'm at, its a bit of a novelty having something like that. It certainly gets some looks on the road!


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

we should have a meet wen u get back


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

ashdog187 said:


> we should have a meet wen u get back


Yeah i'll be well up for that, it'll be about a week after though. I'm putting a new set of cams in and getting it remapped. 

A quick ? Who is good for mapping near Blackpool(Or anywhere in the North West)? Any ideas? D-Jetro/TO4Z too, i believe they can be tricky to set up or you need someone who really knows what there on about.


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

that lookes nice! what wheels are these?


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

rb motorsport in wigan mate, they done all the work on my car and they are probebly the best skyline tuner.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Already looking for a tuner mate? You just couldn't wait could you?


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

olah.inc said:


> that lookes nice! what wheels are these?


Jade R's 19's. Thats all i know mate.


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

ashdog187 said:


> rb motorsport in wigan mate, they done all the work on my car and they are probebly the best skyline tuner.


I'll be in touch with them as soon as i get back then. Cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Already looking for a tuner mate? You just couldn't wait could you?


It'll be rude not to!:chuckle:


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

*More Pics*

Its been a while since i said i was going to do this but here it is, a few more pics of the car. You'll have to mind the pic of the engine bay, looks a little scruffy there but has since been sorted out 

I've just had some work done on it from the guys at RB:thumbsup:, good set of guys there! I've had some Tomei 260 cams fitted, adjustable fuel reg, all new belts tensioners etc, oil filter relocation kit with big oil cooler, and a remap. Also had a good check over of everything and all was sweet as a nut. Had the boost turned down a touch for reliability (now running 1.2 bar) on the stock bottom end. In the next 6 months or so all my little bits and pieces will come together to start on the bottom end and get that boost raised somewhat!

Also got the last brand new front splitter they had, so had that fitted as it doesn't look right without it. I'll also be getting clear Indicators etc for it too.

I'm not to sure what to do with the wheels as of yet, may go with a deep dish or i've looked into doing these in ancathrite. I suppose we'll see.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Great car mate


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Only just come across this thread mate... Lovely looking car - next time your over RB-way, you'll have to drop me a line, I'm not far from them... R34 Meet 

All the best,
J.


----------

